# Zoo Med Natural Grassland Tortoise Food?



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.petco.com/product/109036...sland-Tortoise-Food.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Has anybody tried this stuff out? Is it worth buying?


----------



## Neal (Sep 7, 2010)

I have used it...nothing special in my experience. It's composed of a lot of different types of grass and hay. I would rather feed mine fresh grass I grow in my backyard. Nice quote in your signature by the way.


----------



## melbeebe1980 (Sep 7, 2010)

I bought it, but my tort refuses to eat it. Zuri would much rather eat fresh grass, spring mix, weeds, and flowers.


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 7, 2010)

My tortoises and I prefer Mazuri tortoise food. You can find some the link of the signature.


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 7, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> I have used it...nothing special in my experience. It's composed of a lot of different types of grass and hay. I would rather feed mine fresh grass I grow in my backyard. Nice quote in your signature by the way.



That's what a lot of people seem to say.  Thanks!




melbeebe1980 said:


> I bought it, but my tort refuses to eat it. Zuri would much rather eat fresh grass, spring mix, weeds, and flowers.



Alright, thank you! Just checking before I spend my money on things it won't eat.





spikethebest said:


> My tortoises and I prefer Mazuri tortoise food. You can find some the link of the signature.



Oh, cool! I was looking for that! Thanks.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 7, 2010)

Grassland is better for them...if you go strictly by the label. It contains EVERYTHING a tort should be eating naturally plus it includes a well-balanced supply of supplements, whereas Mazuri contains NOTHING a tort would find in the wild...although it sure does seem to accelerate growth. I, myself, feed Grassland every other day...and mix in Mazuri every fourth or fifth day.


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 7, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Grassland is better for them...if you go strictly by the label. It contains EVERYTHING a tort should be eating naturally plus it includes a well-balanced supply of supplements, whereas Mazuri contains NOTHING a tort would find in the wild...although it sure does seem to accelerate growth. I, myself, feed Grassland every other day...and mix in Mazuri every fourth or fifth day.



Thanks, that was helpful. 
I'll have to think about it.


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 7, 2010)

I REALLY like the Grassland tortoise food by zoomed. VERY practical. I use the Forest version myself for my redfoot. A lot of people here say their torts don't like it because they don't train their torts to eat it. My RF now gobbles it down like crazy after refusing it for a few days. 

I read the ingredients and it contains great stuff and all the veggies your tort needs like what deans said.

Also note they have beneficial bacteria in the food (a probiotic), which I think is a great addition.

BTW, zoomed back the products ("100% money back guarantee") so it's worth a try!


----------



## Tom (Sep 7, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it as part of a varied diet. Its easier to get them starting to eat it if you soak it and mix it in with their greens.

They would also do just fine without it.


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 8, 2010)

HarleyK said:


> I REALLY like the Grassland tortoise food by zoomed. VERY practical. I use the Forest version myself for my redfoot. A lot of people here say their torts don't like it because they don't train their torts to eat it. My RF now gobbles it down like crazy after refusing it for a few days.
> 
> I read the ingredients and it contains great stuff and all the veggies your tort needs like what deans said.
> 
> ...




It seems I'm getting plenty of great opinions! 

Thanks!





Tom said:


> Nothing wrong with it as part of a varied diet. Its easier to get them starting to eat it if you soak it and mix it in with their greens.
> 
> They would also do just fine without it.



Hurm, thank you.


----------



## SweetPete7 (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought it, along with about 4 other types of "supplementive diets" (Mazuri, etc.)- and once again Sonne (leopard tort hatchling) threw up his "DENIED" sign. . . . .grrr. He'd have never survived as a successful pot smoker, as he does not seem to like any type of grasses. . . *snickers*. 
So far, the only thing he really goes nuts over is zuchini, which he isn't allowed much of at all. So we stick to the spring mix, cactus pads, occassional squash and zuchini, and just supplement with powders.


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 9, 2010)

SweetPete7 said:


> I bought it, along with about 4 other types of "supplementive diets" (Mazuri, etc.)- and once again Sonne (leopard tort hatchling) threw up his "DENIED" sign. . . . .grrr. He'd have never survived as a successful pot smoker, as he does not seem to like any type of grasses. . . *snickers*.
> So far, the only thing he really goes nuts over is zuchini, which he isn't allowed much of at all. So we stick to the spring mix, cactus pads, occassional squash and zuchini, and just supplement with powders.



Ok, thanks.  I'm getting so many useful replies!


----------



## Traveller (Sep 9, 2010)

I use the Grassland for our Leopards and they love it. I don't feed it every day just alternate it with weeds, hay, Mazuri, springmix etc.

I also use the Forest brand for our redfoots and they really enjoy it also.
Both diets just give me more of a variety to feed, and on those days when everyday life gets in the way of my tortoise husbandry these products fit the bill.


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 9, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Grassland is better for them...if you go strictly by the label. It contains EVERYTHING a tort should be eating naturally plus it includes a well-balanced supply of supplements, whereas Mazuri contains NOTHING a tort would find in the wild...although it sure does seem to accelerate growth.



Why are so many people seemingly obsessed with Mazuri? Why not just feed a natural diet?
I only feed my tortoise "real" greens/weeds/lettuce but if I were to choose between Grassland and Mazuri I suppose I would choose Grassland for the reasons you mentioned...


----------



## DeanS (Sep 9, 2010)

For those of you that want your torts to eat Grassland (or Mazuri, for that matter)...moisten it then mix it with your Spring Mix (Santa Barbara Mix is WAY better) and that should get them interested...



ChiKat said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Grassland is better for them...if you go strictly by the label. It contains EVERYTHING a tort should be eating naturally plus it includes a well-balanced supply of supplements, whereas Mazuri contains NOTHING a tort would find in the wild...although it sure does seem to accelerate growth.
> ...



Again...the ONLY good thing about Mazuri is that it seems to accelerate growth...but this too should be done in moderation...I've seen 6 month old sucatas that are 10 inches long...but have terrible pyramiding...so it's really about getting the right combination (and frequency) of diet, heat, humidity...and SUNLIGHT!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Sep 9, 2010)

I used to think Mazuri was good because everyone raved about it and my tort loves it, but when I thought more about it and actually studied the ingredients list, I was really disappointed to see molasses and D3 and junk. Not a fan of supplements and sweeteners, plus it has the corn and such. Grassland is more natural, but of course fresh is best. I like to use a limited amount of both for a treat and so my tort is accustomed to it in case of an emergency. My husband feeds the little guy 1 Mazuri pellet a week (4 inch 2 year old Russian), so its a really small amount. Every few weeks I'll do half a meal of Grassland for him. The Mazuri is preferred several times over the Grassland. I think its more that the Grassland just falls apart when moistened so my tort can't pick it up, plus its not as tasty because its more natural. I try to only moisten it a small bit, enough so that my tort can safely get a piece down. I don't like accelerated growth. If you must feed a commercial food, I'd pick Grassland over the Mazuri, but think both should be very limited and you should be an aware consumer and tort parent (not just go with everyone else feeds it so it must be good mentality).


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2010)

I've been hearing "accelerated growth" in conjunction with Mazuri for quite a while now. Is there any data that this occurs, or are we just parroting what we've heard and read? I've seen Ed's pictures and his Aldabrans (that get fed Mazuri at every feeding) at 10 years of age are the same size as my 10 year old Aldabrans. I don't really believe that Mazuri accelerates their growth. 

I'm completely happy with Mazuri. I haven't tried the Grassland because it costs too much for the amount of animals I have. Mazuri is a great food for those days when I've run out of the good stuff and the fridge is empty. I can buy a 20lb bag for only $23 and it lasts about a month.


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 9, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I've been hearing "accelerated growth" in conjunction with Mazuri for quite a while now. Is there any data that this occurs, or are we just parroting what we've heard and read? I've seen Ed's pictures and his Aldabrans (that get fed Mazuri at every feeding) at 10 years of age are the same size as my 10 year old Aldabrans. I don't really believe that Mazuri accelerates their growth.
> 
> I'm completely happy with Mazuri. I haven't tried the Grassland because it costs too much for the amount of animals I have. Mazuri is a great food for those days when I've run out of the good stuff and the fridge is empty. I can buy a 20lb bag for only $23 and it lasts about a month.



Great! So many replies, i can barely keep up with them all... they're really informational so thank you!


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 10, 2010)

I found these posts.....such a great post from the past.

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Mazuri-part-1

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Mazuri-part-2







emysemys said:


> I've been hearing "accelerated growth" in conjunction with Mazuri for quite a while now. Is there any data that this occurs, or are we just parroting what we've heard and read? I've seen Ed's pictures and his Aldabrans (that get fed Mazuri at every feeding) at 10 years of age are the same size as my 10 year old Aldabrans. I don't really believe that Mazuri accelerates their growth.
> 
> I'm completely happy with Mazuri. I haven't tried the Grassland because it costs too much for the amount of animals I have. Mazuri is a great food for those days when I've run out of the good stuff and the fridge is empty. I can buy a 20lb bag for only $23 and it lasts about a month.


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm getting soooo many replies! Thank you all and sorry if I don't get back to you!!  These are very informational and helpful, I'm very grateful! Thanks!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 11, 2010)

I love this thread. Very imformative and useful. Keep it up!


----------



## Tom (Sep 11, 2010)

HarleyK said:


> I found these posts.....such a great post from the past.
> 
> http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Mazuri-part-1
> 
> http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Mazuri-part-2



Great threads Harley. Thanks for digging these up. This explains a lot about Ej for me. I wish he'd come back. I too am seeing some pretty amazing results from Mazuri. I agree with Kate, and the ingredients don't impress me, BUT I can't argue with real world experience and the fantastic results that I've seen over and over again.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> HarleyK said:
> 
> 
> > I found these posts.....such a great post from the past.
> ...



I can't argue with that. Aladar simply loves the stuff...lately I've been mixing it with lawn clippings...from my front yard (which is all fescues, clover and dandelion. I also use the GRASSLAND (of course)...and the occasional Zupreem timothy (all mixed together).

A point that EJ brought up (and I love it) is the fact that tortoises are (to a GREAT degree)...*SCAVENGERS*. That got me thinking...so why not feed them Mazuri...it's no worse for them than eating dropping or the occasional small animal...and they keep growing...Why, you ask (Yvonne)? High protein content.

I, too, would like to thank *HarleyK* for digging up these great old threads.


----------



## shane1111 (Sep 11, 2010)

i feed my baby cherry heads zoo med's Natural Forest Tortoise Food. they love it


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 11, 2010)

I bought a young Manouria emys emys from a guy up in Sacramento about a month ago. I normally don't give my Manouria Mazuri because last time I tried it on them they wouldn't eat it. But yesterday I topped their fruit, veggie and greens meal with a couple scoops of moistened Mazuri and that new little tortoise just went wild for it! She ate all of it that I put out for her.


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 11, 2010)

shane1111 said:


> i feed my baby cherry heads zoo med's Natural Forest Tortoise Food. they love it



Do you soften it with water first too? (Thanks!)



emysemys said:


> I bought a young Manouria emys emys from a guy up in Sacramento about a month ago. I normally don't give my Manouria Mazuri because last time I tried it on them they wouldn't eat it. But yesterday I topped their fruit, veggie and greens meal with a couple scoops of moistened Mazuri and that new little tortoise just went wild for it! She ate all of it that I put out for her.



Hmmm, do you think I can get Mazuri at the store? (Thanks!)


----------



## shane1111 (Sep 11, 2010)

SpazzyArtist said:


> shane1111 said:
> 
> 
> > i feed my baby cherry heads zoo med's Natural Forest Tortoise Food. they love it
> ...





yes i have to add water or they cant eat it


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 11, 2010)

shane1111 said:


> SpazzyArtist said:
> 
> 
> > shane1111 said:
> ...





Thanks!!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 12, 2010)

Mazuri is carried by most feed stores and is usually very reasonable...I pay $21 for a 25 pound bag. But there are a few here who offer a good deal for smaller amounts...try Cory for example...follow the link! 

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-11568.html


----------



## samstar (Sep 12, 2010)

My torts are hooked on to Mazuri. I give it to them 6 days a week and on Sundays I feed them salads or hibiscus


----------



## SpazzyArtist (Sep 12, 2010)

DeanS said:


> Mazuri is carried by most feed stores and is usually very reasonable...I pay $21 for a 25 pound bag. But there are a few here who offer a good deal for smaller amounts...try Cory for example...follow the link!
> 
> http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-11568.html


Oooo, link! Thank you!



samstar said:


> My torts are hooked on to Mazuri. I give it to them 6 days a week and on Sundays I feed them salads or hibiscus



Hmmm, cool.


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 13, 2010)

samstar said:


> My torts are hooked on to Mazuri. I give it to them 6 days a week and on Sundays I feed them salads or hibiscus



Let's see some pics :]


----------



## samstar (Sep 14, 2010)

HarleyK said:


> samstar said:
> 
> 
> > My torts are hooked on to Mazuri. I give it to them 6 days a week and on Sundays I feed them salads or hibiscus
> ...



Try this:
http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-The-power-of-the-Radiata-YES-YES-YES
and
I'll have take pics of them devouring the Mazuri


----------



## fel1958 (Sep 14, 2010)

DeanS said:


> For those of you that want your torts to eat Grassland (or Mazuri, for that matter)...moisten it then mix it with your Spring Mix (Santa Barbara Mix is WAY better) and that should get them interested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dean,,i agree 100%...thats why i am now selling bulk grassland and trying to get away from mazuri.it is easy to make the change by mixing both together and adding less of mazuri and more grassland each time.a little mazuri wont hurt.grassland and fesh fruits and veggies are the best.



SpazzyArtist said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/109036...sland-Tortoise-Food.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch
> 
> Has anybody tried this stuff out? Is it worth buying?



i have been using it for about a year.it is formulated for tortoises.its a lot more natural than mazuri.i sell both products on ebay if your interested.i have been adding free samples with my mazuri sales.the feedback has been good.i will continue to use mazuri once or twice a week.grassland and fresh vegies and fruit mostly.in the northeast it is hard to go out and grab a handfull of grass when there is 6" of snow on the ground.if it was you,,would you grab a handfull of formulated pellets or an apple,orange?


----------



## shane1111 (Sep 14, 2010)

where do you get bulk grass land food? And where can I get bulk forest diet?


----------



## fel1958 (Sep 14, 2010)

shane1111 said:


> where do you get bulk grass land food? And where can I get bulk forest diet?



email me, [email protected] or check me out on ebay.would like to help you out.

email me [email protected] or i have ebay auctions zoomed grassland or mazuri tortoise.


----------



## DeanS (Sep 14, 2010)

shane1111 said:


> where do you get bulk grass land food? And where can I get bulk forest diet?



LLLReptile.com is the most reliable source and it's shipped directly to you from Zoo Med.



fel1958 said:


> shane1111 said:
> 
> 
> > where do you get bulk grass land food? And where can I get bulk forest diet?
> ...






Frank...I'm still waiting to hear from you! You needed my zip fot final cost...I sent it to you 3 times...again! 93534


----------



## HarleyK (Sep 15, 2010)

I was thinking about how dogs eat pellets and they basically eat processed foods their entire lives and this is fine for them. Mazuri is fine...read EJ's post in thread....


----------



## DeanS (Sep 15, 2010)

Mazuri is fine...for supplemetal feeding (2 - 3 days a week). Grassland can be fed daily!


----------



## samstar (Sep 15, 2010)

Mazuri has been fed everyday by Ed, the zoos, my friend for many many years already resulting in excelent healthy growths.


----------

